# Boom's List of free games you should know about.



## Boomwolf (Nov 4, 2007)

This is a list of free games I've decided to put together for people who might be interested.


1. Crosus

Description: Not a game per say, but a awesome mod management program/free game database. Just register(free) log in, and Crosus will scan your system for supported games, so you can launch them from there. It has a built in mod database for games, that allows mod downloads and installs with a single click of a button. Games range for great to meh, but everyone is going to find something they like. It's constantly updated, and easy to use.

http://www.isotx.com/crosus/


2.Spring

Description: Spring is a project to create the best RTS ever (no joke). 

The core game is released under GPL License. Fortunately as of now, there are also two mods which have been released under the GNU/GPL, and several more which do not have clear licence terms (owned by their modder). 

However, there are also several mods for which some parts are still under copyright of Atari. For these you need to own the original TA game if you want to play. 

Spring Wiki: http://spring.clan-sy.com/wiki/Main_Page

Where to get the current release:

 http://spring.clan-sy.com/download.php


Where to get Maps Mods,Etc: 

http://www.unknown-files.net/spring/home/


3. Tremulous (MULTIPLAYER ONLY)

Description:

Tremulous is a free, open source game that blends a team based FPS with elements of an RTS. Players can choose from 2 unique races, aliens and humans. Players on both teams are able to build working structures in-game like an RTS. These structures provide many functions, the most important being spawning. The designated builders must ensure there are spawn structures or other players will not be able to rejoin the game after death. Other structures provide automated base defense (to some degree), healing functions and much more...

Player advancement is different depending on which team you are on. As a human, players are rewarded with credits for each alien kill. These credits may be used to purchase new weapons and upgrades from the "Armoury". The alien team advances quite differently. Upon killing a human foe, the alien is able to evolve into a new class. The more kills gained the more powerful the classes available.

The overall objective behind Tremulous is to eliminate the opposing team. This is achieved by not only killing the opposing players but also removing their ability to respawn by destroying their spawn structures. 

Feature List
-Flexible particle system - 99% of the in-game visual effects are configured using particle scripts. 
-16 buildable structures with in-game functions. 
-Play as several alien classes with unique abilities. 
-Customize your setup as a human and buy new weapons, armour and items. 
-Scale the walls and ceilings as an alien waiting for an unsuspecting human. 
-Realistic physics and motion - no bunny hopping or quick back peddling. 
-Flexible map system - animated mapobjects, triggering, light flares, etc. 
-Large weapons system - don't like the weapon you have? Sell it and buy a different one, dozens of options. 

Get it here: (get the stand-alone version)

http://tremulous.net/files/

4.Red Alert: A Path Beyond (MULTIPLAYER ONLY)

Description:
"Red Alert: A Path Beyond brings the exciting storyline and epic clashes from the classic Westwood Studios game "Command & Conquer: Red Alert" to realm of first person shooters, with a twist. We've tried to remain loyal to the style and feel of the 1996 classic, while integrating content from its expansions Counterstrike and The Aftermath with a bit of updated history to add to the mix. Built off the W3d engine Westwood Studios built for classics such as Earth & Beyond and Command & Conquer: Renegade finished up in 2001, we help bring the fight to you as you play out your role as any one of a number of infantry classes participating in team-based combat that often involves land, sea, and air combined-arms clashes that just don't happen in any other game."
-website

Get it here: (Stand-Alone, does not need Renegade!)

http://www.apathbeyond.com/index.php

5. Home Of the Underdogs
Description:
 A MASSIVE collection of old abandone-ware games,almost all of them can be downoaded for free Doesn't seem to have been updated in quite some time however. Some games may not operate correctly on modern hardware.
Recomended Games From the site:

Shark: Hunting the Great White

Metal Fatigue

System Shock 2

KKND Extreme
(Mass props to Webkilla)

The site: http://www.the-underdogs.info/


6. MapleStory
-A free MMORPG style game
-Set up in 2d graphics, very unique look, chibi-anime style with variously themed areas
-Free to play, but you can spend money on Nx cash, but dont worry all the main features of the game are free, but a few personalizing clothes, a pet feature and various other things availible
-Good job system letting you use visually appealing skills, and gain more as you level 
(thank Silver, forgot about that one!)

7. Albatross 18

You want a good game you can play for free? Try Albatross 18. It's an MMO golf game. It's a little weird, but fun, and you can hop right in pretty easily. 
(Thanks Iankeith!)

8. Cave Story

http://agtp.romhack.net/project.php?id=cavestory


9. Dwarf Fortress:

http://www.bay12games.com/dwarves/

10.Within A Deep Forest:
http://nifflas.ni2.se/index.php?main=04Within_a_Deep_Forest

11.Toy Box:
http://souptoys.com/get_toybox.php

12.Special Agent:
http://wired.st-and.ac.uk/~wong/agent/index.php


----------



## webkilla (Nov 4, 2007)

oh - loving it

dont forget about abandonware... old games no longer sold - and by old, i mean stuff that might no even be a year old before its no longer supplied to the stores... (which is the definition of abanware, stuff not freeware, but not sold either)

look on gewgle for "home of the underdog"


----------



## Bloodangel (Nov 4, 2007)

I was really interested in the RA one, until I saw it was all online.

I have enough online FPS games to suck at. I don't need another. 

Still, a great list of games there.


----------



## silvertwilight (Nov 4, 2007)

I think I might check out Tremulous later

Just to add to your list

5.MapleStory
-A free MMORPG style game
-Set up in 2d graphics, very unique look, chibi-anime style with variously themed areas
-Free to play, but you can spend money on Nx cash, but dont worry all the main features of the game are free, but a few personalizing clothes, a pet feature and various other things availible
-Good job system letting you use visually appealing skills, and gain more as you level


----------



## Aden (Nov 4, 2007)

Tremulous intrigues me...


----------



## IanKeith (Nov 4, 2007)

You want a good game you can play for free? Try Albatross 18. It's an MMO golf game. It's a little weird, but fun, and you can hop right in pretty easily.


----------



## AlexX (Nov 4, 2007)

If we're talking about freeware games, Cave Story and La Mulana are musts for platformer lovers.


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 5, 2007)

Open Arena (Freeware Q3. PC,Mac and Linux I think)
openarena.ws/?about


----------



## Boomwolf (Nov 5, 2007)

webkilla said:
			
		

> oh - loving it
> 
> dont forget about abandonware... old games no longer sold - and by old, i mean stuff that might no even be a year old before its no longer supplied to the stores... (which is the definition of abanware, stuff not freeware, but not sold either)
> 
> look on gewgle for "home of the underdog"



If I knew how to edit my original post, I would add it, but I'm not sure how ,many of the games are legal to have without the original, plus many games on there have to be purcharsed to play.


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 6, 2007)

Abandonware is technically illegal but morally grey-area.


----------



## hellpup (Nov 10, 2007)

let me toss in Dwarf Fortress. 

It has an insanely steep learning curve and it's an ascii game. Once you get into it though it's a fairly complicated society sim where you start with 6 dwarves and build yourself a fortress carved out of the earth, handling food, defense, trading and actual construction.


----------



## Meliz (Nov 11, 2007)

Out Of Order
I'm OK (awesuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuum)
Trackmania Nations
souptoys.com 's toybox


----------



## Eevee (Nov 11, 2007)

Urgh.  Maple Story combines the programming talent of Ragnarok Online with the story and depth of..  well, Ragnarok Online.  Except the playerbase and graphics are both eight thousand times more obnoxious.


----------



## DavidN (Nov 11, 2007)

I played Out of Order years ago - I enjoyed it a lot, and it managed to almost get the mood of the old LucasArts adventures (even though something was a bit off about the graphics in some locations). I don't like "I'm OK" as a game, but the reason it was created is fantastic - and unsurprisingly Mr. Thompson never coughed up the prize money for them.

I'd also recommend pretty much anything by Nifflas - although his games are more atmospheric/ambient and not for fans of nonstop action. Within A Deep Forest is still my favourite of them.

Special Agent is quite good if you enjoyed the old DOS games (cough, cough).


----------



## Aden (Nov 11, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Open Arena (Freeware Q3. PC,Mac and Linux I think)
> openarena.ws/?about



Nice! I'm in.


----------



## Boomwolf (Nov 12, 2007)

Thank you DavidN, Meliz, and Hellpup for the additional games! The list has been updated.

Hey guys, I'd appreciate it if in the future, when suggesting other games, that you provide a link so I can add it to the list without having to hunt it down myself. Thanks!


----------



## psion (Nov 13, 2007)

Boomwolf said:
			
		

> KKND Extreme
> (Mass props to Webkilla)



But what about KKND 2? (also available on the same site)


----------



## Seratuhl (Nov 14, 2007)

You forgot MUGEN and Warzone 2100.

Warzone 2100 = Best underrated RTS game of all time.
( It's available on Home of the Underdogs )


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 14, 2007)

HOTU doesn't mean it's _free_ware


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 14, 2007)

http://www.yoyogames.com/


----------



## Xidus (Nov 21, 2007)

Seratuhl said:
			
		

> You forgot MUGEN and Warzone 2100.
> 
> Warzone 2100 = Best underrated RTS game of all time.
> ( It's available on Home of the Underdogs )





			
				Bokracroc said:
			
		

> HOTU doesn't mean it's _free_ware



Ah, but being released under the GPL in late '04 DOES, my friend.

Behold, The Warzone Resurrection Project

And I can't believe you forgot Scorched3D, a freeware remake of the Mother of All Games, Scorched Earth


----------



## Tomtenizze (Nov 23, 2007)

Don't forget Nexuiz!
It's a online FPS game, I would say it feels like a mix between Quake and Unreal Tournament.
It got some nice graphic effects too.
http://www.nexuiz.com


----------



## DavidN (Nov 24, 2007)

That looks pretty fantastic, especially given it was put together by freeware developers. I can definitely see the UT influences.


----------



## Meliz (Nov 24, 2007)

derek yu 's

"i'm ok"

www.derekyu.com or something.

it r teh awesome. NSFW and 18+ and that stuff.


----------



## Kyouryuu (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah, Nexuiz is a good call.

Every Extend is the original, freeware incarnation of the game that went on to appear on the PSP and Xbox Live Arcade.  It doesn't have as much depth, but it is pretty fun.

Tumiki Fighters is an inventive cross between the Gradius or R-Type shooter and Katamari Damacy.  When you destroy enemies, you can catch their falling parts and they will glom onto your ship, turrets and all.


----------

